# Buying rabbits--where to begin?



## spacetygrss (Jan 8, 2010)

I am interested in raising rabbits for meat just for my family. However, I'm not even sure where to start. Is there a place online to look? Do you have to go to fairs? I'm just not sure.

Thanks.


----------



## kelsystar (Jan 9, 2010)

We started with getting books from the library - Storey's Guide to Raising Rabbits or Raising Rabbits the Modern Way (the same book with different titles) by Bob Bennett. Then I started browsing Craigslist regularly. One day, I found 3 does and a buck plus cages for $80 - not a bad deal! 

We've learned a lot by making mistakes, but the reading was definitely the best way to start. My website, therabbitrevolution.com  also has a little bit on raising rabbits if you want to check that out.


----------



## spacetygrss (Jan 9, 2010)

kelsystar said:
			
		

> We started with getting books from the library - Storey's Guide to Raising Rabbits or Raising Rabbits the Modern Way (the same book with different titles) by Bob Bennett. Then I started browsing Craigslist regularly. One day, I found 3 does and a buck plus cages for $80 - not a bad deal!
> 
> We've learned a lot by making mistakes, but the reading was definitely the best way to start. My website, therabbitrevolution.com  also has a little bit on raising rabbits if you want to check that out.


Thanks for the response. I'll check it out!


----------



## dbunni (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm not sure where you are, but many states have a discussion board for rabbits.  I have included the link for a strong board in ohio.  It includes a sales area and is dedicated to the improvement & issues surrounding rabbits.  You might check into similar discussion groups in your area.  May I suggest 2 breeds ... New Zealands & Californias or crosses of such.  If you are truly working to be a meat person, these 2 breeds mature the best and the fastest.  My daughter uses broken black NZ for her 4-h meat pens and ARBA.

http://www.rabbittalkinohio.net/

Good luck with your new indeavour.


----------



## sc00ter4900 (Jan 25, 2010)

spacetygrss said:
			
		

> I am interested in raising rabbits for meat just for my family. However, I'm not even sure where to start. Is there a place online to look? Do you have to go to fairs? I'm just not sure.
> 
> Thanks.


Im new to rabbits too and was hoping to get some good answers here. Most grain places have a bunny list. If your not picky about what type they have.Im working on cages but would like to get pure bred rabbit but cant find the one I want  Ill keep posting for help till I get what Im looking for. Chinchilla Rabbits Thanks Scotty


----------



## jamespm_98 (Jan 25, 2010)

Have you tried looking through the ARBA website members listing and clubs? You can often find rabbitries in your state this way. We found ours this way, once you are on an indviduals website they often have links to other websites as well. 

Also Craigs list in my area often has rabbits, though most are mixed breed.


----------



## Goatzilla (Jan 25, 2010)

I've been working with some NZW/Chinchilla crosses for a line of meat rabbits. the F1's are incredible. They have the Chin color and fur quality, but the bulk and meat producing qualities of the NZW. I live about 1/2 an hour away from you, and you are more than welcome to swing by and take a look.


----------



## tleventer (Jan 26, 2010)

spacetygrss said:
			
		

> I am interested in raising rabbits for meat just for my family. However, I'm not even sure where to start. Is there a place online to look? Do you have to go to fairs? I'm just not sure.
> 
> Thanks.


There are plenty of places to start.  Check out the ARBA website for shows near you -- you'll find plenty of advice, information and rabbits for sale at the shows.  And even if you don't like what you see at the shows, you can make TONS of contacts.  

My advice is that you buy the BEST rabbits you possibly can.  It costs just as much to raise bad rabbits (in terms of temperment, conformation and feed efficiency) as it does to raise good rabbits.

I have New Zealands and put out the money to buy show quality stock.  Not only do I get good rabbits in return, but I also have another outlet for $$ -- selling to folks who want show rabbits.  I like my New Zealands... both as show rabbits as well as slathered in BBQ sauce on my plate. 

Good luck! 

dbunni -- do you guys go to any shows?  We're in the process of moving but I'm looking at maybe taking a couple to the Springfield show in March.  maybe I'll see ya there!


----------



## dbunni (Jan 26, 2010)

tleventer ... if you have been to any shows in OH lately (past few years) and stayed for Best 4 Class or BIS, you have probably seen me.  We raise English Angoras.  Lost the breed twice last year.  We finished 2008/2009 season as #6 nationally and are currently #5 for 2009/2010.  Daughter also shows Brkn Blk NZ, Thriantas, & Giant Angoras.  It's a fuzzy world around here ... anybody wanna spin! 

We're heading to a few in Feb ... 21st and maybe next weekend.  Heading to MI for MI state in early March.


----------



## aef (Jan 27, 2010)

spacetygrss said:
			
		

> I am interested in raising rabbits for meat just for my family. However, I'm not even sure where to start. Is there a place online to look? Do you have to go to fairs? I'm just not sure.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi there.  I am wanting to start raising meat rabbits, too.  I want to start with 3 does and 1 buck.  I am looking in Mississippi Market Bulletin to buy rabbits from locals.  I have been reading alot of articles on the internet about raising meat rabbits and which kind are preferred for this purpose.  I sure wish you good luck in this new adventure.  Do you plan to put your rabbits in the freezer or can them?  I am going to can mine and sale some.  We also have chickens, and a small herd of cows.  We also have 1 horse that we got from an Amish family in Tennessee.  Hope you find your rabbits, hutches, and get busy in this new project.

anne


----------



## anthonyjames (Feb 1, 2010)

Me, I just started collecting this this past month.  Right now I have 4 New Zealand White and 2 California/New Zealand does.  I have not been able to find bucks anywhere.  Even got a hold of the local Satin breeders looking for Satins and no luck.  

Here is my current set up for winter.  
http://gallery.me.com/anthonyjames420#100298&bgcolor=black&view=grid

If any one is in South Eastern WI and has a buck of any type of New Zealand or California I would be interested. 

Even a buck and a couple does of Satin.

Please email me anth.james@sbcglobal.net or call me.  414-915-6788

Thanks 
Anthony


----------



## Citylife (Feb 24, 2010)

Storey's guide to rabbit raising is fantastic and well worth owning.
I have looked into the breeds mentioned and after research am going with Florida Whites.  They are 5 lb rabbits worth looking into IMO if your new like I am.  They take up less room as they are small, they are described as a block of meat with ears.  I at least recommend looking at them.  

http://fwrba.net/FWRBA Breeders.htm

Here is a list of breeders if anyone wants to know if they can find one in your area.  All I can say is I am looking forward to getting my babies and get my breeding program going.

The lady with 4 dogs, 4 city chickens, 2 bunnies and more to come and a lizard


----------



## chinbunny1 (Feb 26, 2010)

www.arba.net

Go to some rabbit shows, or try to find a livestock auction and flea market in your area. either one will have meat rabbits you can buy.


----------



## blk90s13 (Mar 9, 2010)

I am starting to think NJ does not allow rabbit breeding ? no breeders in NJ at all whats going on ? 



I have 6 NZ does and looking for a buck for almost 6 month now with no luck


----------



## RabbitMage (Mar 9, 2010)

New Jersey is a small area, though. If I remember right Connecticut has one of the richest rabbit clubs in the U.S., so there must be breeders somewhere. You may need to expand your search into neighboring states.


----------

